# Pentium III

## uupuup

Ahoi,

ich habe einen alten  FJS Scenic B, Baujahr 2001, Pentium III, HD 10 GB, 256 RAM und würde gerne Linux installieren.

Kann man sich mit Gentoo eine Distribution für so'n alten Kasten basteln?

Im Buch 'Gentoo Linux, Die Metadistribution' habe ich dazu nichts gefunden ...

Danke!!!

----------

## Anarcho

Was genau sollte denn dagegen sprechen? Es ist ein i686 Chip, dafür gibt es stage3-Archive.

Der RAM ist wahrscheinlich etwas knapp für aktuelle Gnome/KDE Umgebungen aber für xfce4 oder fluxbox (so es denn mit GUI sein soll) sich ausreichend.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Was genau sollte denn dagegen sprechen? Es ist ein i686 Chip, dafür gibt es stage3-Archive.
> 
> Der RAM ist wahrscheinlich etwas knapp für aktuelle Gnome/KDE Umgebungen aber für xfce4 oder fluxbox (so es denn mit GUI sein soll) sich ausreichend.

 

++

achte dann darauf, einen möglichst akutellen kernel einzusetzen (zen-sources), bzw. >=2.6.26, das macht das ganze um einiges performanter, v.a. compcache + tlsf bringen einiges

----------

## temnozor

 *uupuup wrote:*   

> Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe einen alten  FJS Scenic B, Baujahr 2001, Pentium III, HD 10 GB, 256 RAM und würde gerne Linux installieren.
> 
> Kann man sich mit Gentoo eine Distribution für so'n alten Kasten basteln?
> ...

 

klar emerge hier neben mir gerade wieder was auf einem P3 500mhz 320MB ram 10GB platte

gentoo ist mit die einzige distribution wo man da  noch einiges rausholen kann....

ich empfehle einen aufs minimale abgespeckten kernel und spezielle cflags (poste meine später wenn firefox fertig emerged ist)

als was willst du denn den nutzen?

ich hab hier ein kompiliertes firefox3 mit der flash10 beta wo auf der kiste selbst youtube einigermaßen funktioniert

als oberfläche empfehle ich dir fluxbox oder lxde.org mit openbox

bei letzterem muss man aber einiges händisch basteln....aktuelle ebuilds gibts hier http://cid-3f9be5b1cd4a806c.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/%E5%85%AC%E9%96%8B/Gentoo%20Linux%20ebuild/lxde-base

allerdings dauern sämtliche compilierungsvorgänge auf der kiste dann sehr lang...muss man halt nebenbei oder über nacht laufen lassen...oder per distcc noch performantere rechner mit einbeziehenLast edited by temnozor on Sat Jul 26, 2008 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## temnozor

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Was genau sollte denn dagegen sprechen? Es ist ein i686 Chip, dafür gibt es stage3-Archive.
> 
> Der RAM ist wahrscheinlich etwas knapp für aktuelle Gnome/KDE Umgebungen aber für xfce4 oder fluxbox (so es denn mit GUI sein soll) sich ausreichend. 
> 
> ++
> ...

 

gibts irgendwo vergleiche zu nem 2.6.25er oder 2.6.24er kernel?

ich nutze gerade den 2.6.25-r7

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *uupuup wrote:*   

> Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe einen alten  FJS Scenic B, Baujahr 2001, Pentium III, HD 10 GB, 256 RAM und würde gerne Linux installieren.
> 
> Kann man sich mit Gentoo eine Distribution für so'n alten Kasten basteln?
> ...

 

Soso  :Wink: 

 *Gentoo Linux - Die Metadistribution wrote:*   

> Für x86-basierte PC-Systeme gelten folgende Mindestanforderungen:
> 
> *  i486 oder besser
> 
> *  64 MB RAM
> ...

 

Als Desktop ist das System also arg an der Grenze dessen was noch Spaß macht, aber mit wie vorgeschlagen einem schlanken WM (und fast noch wichtiger: einem schlanke(re)n Browser (z.B. Opera)) ist auch so eine Hardware noch sinnvoll nutzbar.

----------

## Anarcho

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *uupuup wrote:*   Ahoi,
> 
> ich habe einen alten  FJS Scenic B, Baujahr 2001, Pentium III, HD 10 GB, 256 RAM und würde gerne Linux installieren.
> 
> Kann man sich mit Gentoo eine Distribution für so'n alten Kasten basteln?
> ...

 

Du hast wohl zufällig ne digitale Version des Buches vorliegen, was?   :Wink: 

----------

## temnozor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Desktop ist das System also arg an der Grenze dessen was noch Spaß macht, aber mit wie vorgeschlagen einem schlanken WM (und fast noch wichtiger: einem schlanke(re)n Browser (z.B. Opera)) ist auch so eine Hardware noch sinnvoll nutzbar.

 

opera soll wirklich schneller sein als ein selbstkompilierter firefox3? das glaub ich irgendwie nicht

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *temnozor wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   
> 
> Als Desktop ist das System also arg an der Grenze dessen was noch Spaß macht, aber mit wie vorgeschlagen einem schlanken WM (und fast noch wichtiger: einem schlanke(re)n Browser (z.B. Opera)) ist auch so eine Hardware noch sinnvoll nutzbar. 
> 
> opera soll wirklich schneller sein als ein selbstkompilierter firefox3? das glaub ich irgendwie nicht

 

na sicher !

probier's einfach aus   :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Du hast wohl zufällig ne digitale Version des Buches vorliegen, was?  

 

2. Auflage, ja  :Wink: 

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> opera soll wirklich schneller sein als ein selbstkompilierter firefox3? das glaub ich irgendwie nicht

 

"Schneller" ist das falsche Wort, "schlanker" kommt eher hin - vergleich mal alleine den Memory Footprint von Firefox mit dem von Opera.

----------

## temnozor

[img]http://www.zdnet.de/i/et/sw/2008/04/img08.png[/img]

[img]http://www.zdnet.de/i/et/sw/2008/04/img07.png[/img]

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## temnozor

natuerlich ist die geschwindigkeit eines browsers in direktem zusaammenhang mit dem ressourcenhunger

auf nem p3 system frisst der browser hauptsaechlich cpu leistung....bei seiten mit vielen javascripts und flash ist beim scrollen die cpu auslastung bei 100%

die 100mb speicherhunger ist da eher noch zu verschmerzen....

ich wollte ja noch meine cflags poisten fuer das p3 system

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -funroll-all-loops -fthread-jumps -fforce-addr -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -fexpensive-optimizations -falign-functions=4 -falign-jumps=4 -ffast-math -pipe"

```

ich weiss das diverse flags in -O3 enthalten sind aber manchmal wird automatisch -O2 gewaehlt (warum?)

----------

## Jointy

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich weiss das diverse flags in -O3 enthalten sind aber manchmal wird automatisch -O2 gewaehlt (warum?)

 

weil das für manche pakete besser ist wenn sie nicht zu sehr optimiert werden.

ich glaub replace_cflags heistdie ebuild function dafür.

Ich selber nutze auch noch einen alten PIII 1Ghz (133) mit 512MB RAM als Server. (Hardened Gentoo Stage 1)

Die Kiste muss für fast alles herhalten was ich net am Desktop haben will.

Apache 2.2.8 mit mod_python PHP5 SSL (Trac,phpmyadmin,pgadmin,usw)

MySQL 5

PostGreS

FTP/SFTP/SSH/Subversion 1.5 (svnserve)

NFSv4 mit md RAID1 60GB mit quota

BOINC (seti@home)

CUPS für den Netzwerkdrucker

FAXServer über CAPI mit AVM Fritz Karte

naja und was noch so alles anfällt

Und alles noch im Rahmen des möglichen.

MsG

j0inty

----------

## Necoro

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> ich wollte ja noch meine cflags poisten fuer das p3 system
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -funroll-all-loops -fthread-jumps -fforce-addr -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -fexpensive-optimizations -falign-functions=4 -falign-jumps=4 -ffast-math -pipe"
> ...

 

Wollte dich nur vorwarnen, dass ein Großteil von evtl Fehlermeldungen nach dieser CFLAGS-Liste als "WONTFIX/selber schuld" o.ä. zugemacht werden  :Smile: 

----------

